# Digital nomad visa for Spain?



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

New Visa for Digital Nomads in Spain & Startup Act


Latest news! Find out everything you need to know about the new visa for digital nomads in Spain and everything inside the startup act.




www.immigrationspain.es









> We have really good news! In a very short time, we will have* a new law for startups in Spain*, and with it, important changes within the immigration law.
> 
> With this law, aimed to promote and develop entrepreneurship in the country,* a new visa will be created for digital nomads and remote workers who are in Spain*.


----------



## Max Rigger (Aug 2, 2020)

Looks good, lets hope it comes to fruition.


----------



## ksjazzguitar (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah, I think it would be really good for Spain and certainly would make things easier for a lot of expats.


----------



## CltFlyboy (Feb 11, 2020)

Oh boy this IS a game changer potentially!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

CltFlyboy said:


> Oh boy this IS a game changer potentially!!! Thanks for sharing!


It still has several stages to go through before it becomes law. If indeed it does.


----------



## Max Rigger (Aug 2, 2020)

Is this Spain's way of working around EU freedom of movement regulations?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Hopefully it doesn't start with a fan fare like the new autonomo payment scheme which still hasn't come into fruition... Although might have missed it


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Megsmum mum is right. Often we have spurious announcements that never really happen: universal healthcare, abolition of fines for modelo 720s, readjustment of autónomo. Takes years and by then you have a new government or coalition and it gets swept away.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

I have been keeping up with the proposed law. Article 77, Paragraph 1 of the proposed law says that the Teleworking Visa will be for a maximum period of one year. Paragraph 3 says that once expired, an application can be made for permanent residency. To obtain permanent residency, according to Law 14/2013 there must be a significant socio-economic impact for Spain.


----------



## ksjazzguitar (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, that kind of makes sense. I think I've seen other digital nomad visas with a time limit - they are "nomads" after all and not the same category as "remote workers that want to emigrate". As to "socio-economic impact" I guess we'd have to wait and see how that gets fleshed out or interpreted. I mean, if someone is pulling down $80k working remotely and plans on buying property, depositing that in a Spanish bank, spending that money locally, will that count? Maybe they just want to keep out slackers? I don't know - the proof will be in the pudding. I guess it doesn't affect me anymore as we found a different route, but a few years ago this would have been promising news.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Max Rigger said:


> Is this Spain's way of working around EU freedom of movement regulations?


And you extrapolate that how exactly?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Several EU/Schengen area countries either already have or are working towards introducing digital nomad visas. It's nothing to do with "working around" freedom of movement regulations but rather beginning to recognise that modern working patterns don't always fit the traditional types of visa.









Digital nomad visas in EU countries


Digital nomad visas in EU countries




www.etiasvisa.com


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

ksjazzguitar said:


> Well, that kind of makes sense. I think I've seen other digital nomad visas with a time limit - they are "nomads" after all and not the same category as "remote workers that want to emigrate". As to "socio-economic impact" I guess we'd have to wait and see how that gets fleshed out or interpreted. I mean, if someone is pulling down $80k working remotely and plans on buying property, depositing that in a Spanish bank, spending that money locally, will that count? Maybe they just want to keep out slackers? I don't know - the proof will be in the pudding. I guess it doesn't affect me anymore as we found a different route, but a few years ago this would have been promising news.


Law 14/2013 has been around since 2013. As a result, there is no proposed change beyond the one year visa for teleworking. The requirements for Law 14 are pretty hefty.


----------



## CltFlyboy (Feb 11, 2020)

xabiaxica said:


> It still has several stages to go through before it becomes law. If indeed it does.


Yes, understood, but this represents at least a glimmer of hope for getting a similar deal that Portugal has for us US based folks planning to move. Let's hope it DOES get through the legal process, we want to live there so badly and being able to work legally for US based companies with no footprint in España is an icing on the cake.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

CltFlyboy said:


> Yes, understood, but this represents at least a glimmer of hope for getting a similar deal that Portugal has for us US based folks planning to move. Let's hope it DOES get through the legal process, we want to live there so badly and being able to work legally for US based companies with no footprint in España is an icing on the cake.


I think you may be slightly underestimating the Spanish way of doing things here.
I can't see them give a nomad visa and then as you say *work legally for US based companies with no footprint in España is an icing on the cake. *

I would expect there to be some payment or tax made otherwise, whats in it for Spain (or any other country). 
Oh Ok you will pay rent, use the supermarket, bars etc, you can only drive for 6 months so you may take the test, but thats just indirect tax. 
If the visa is for one year, then you will be considered tax resident once you have spent more than 183 days here. 
Thats how it works for everyone else. I will expect to pay tax on my pension (earned and paid into in the Uk and paid out into a UK bank) once I have put a tax return in here, and thats how it should be.

I dont know how it works elsewhere but if it were me (not that anyone in their right mind would let me run a country) 
Id make sure visa's like this were expensive and made you pay autonomo charges as well. 

My 2c....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

This is interesting









Spain’s new “digital nomad visa” is trash, but there are other options in Europe


Spain's digital nomad visa has left people disappointed, so where are Europe's best destinations for remote workers?




sifted.eu


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

New Spanish Startups Law to promote innovation, attract digital nomads


The government says the new regulation will provide "a very favorable tax scheme, both for companies and their investors and for workers"




www.thenomadtoday.com


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

This was approved by the Spanish government on Thursday but the T&C's will disappoint many, particularly clause 3 which states:

*3. A need for innovation:* Startups must be considered innovative. The business must be trying to solve a problem or improve an existing situation. An agency will be created to accredit both this status and that of an ’emerging’ company: ENISA.

That would seem to dash the hopes of anyone wanting to work remotely either for themselves or for a UK employer or company.



https://www.thelocal.es/20221104/spains-new-law-for-startups-and-digital-nomads-15-things-you-need-to-know/


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Launch date for Digital nomad visa:









Spain Is Planning to Launch Digital Nomad Visa in January 2023 - SchengenVisaInfo.com


Spain is planning to launch its Digital Nomad visa for international remote workers in January 2023 as part of the new Startup Act, which is also expected to pass in January next year. According to a Business Insider report, the minimum requirement will be between €2,000 and €3,000 monthly...



www.schengenvisainfo.com





Steve


----------

